# winchester 1300 XTR



## tbercier (Mar 4, 2005)

i bought a winchester 1300 xtr. it seems to be a good shotgun. nice wood and nice finish, real smooth action. can anybody tell me anything about this shotgun? anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It will last a long time and work very well. Good shotgun!


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

The 1300 is a "quick pump" shotgun, which means, the pump handle comes back to eject the shell, and you move it forward to close the action. Unless it's something you're used to, it will try to tear the heal of your pump hand off! Maybe I held it different than most people, but I though my wrist was broken after my first shot at a deer. I was used to using an old Western Field, which basically has the same type "corn cob" pump handle and you have to eject and load a shell with it. It was traded in for a Marlin 512, and I've never looked back.


----------

